# Best units in Marriott Newport Coastal villas



## labguides (Apr 6, 2013)

We traded for a week in Newport Coastal Villas. We received email asking our preferences for view, proximity and Floor.  Our group will be grandma, grandpa, mom, dad and 12 ,10 and 9 year olds.  We know nothing about this timeshare. What do you suggest we request.

We appreciate your help.
Mindy


----------



## K2Quick (Apr 6, 2013)

I requested 1) Ocean View 2) 4XXX building 3) high floor and got a 2nd floor unit in the 4500 building and couldn't have been happier.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 6, 2013)

labguides said:


> We traded for a week in Newport Coastal Villas. We received email asking our preferences for view, proximity and Floor.  Our group will be grandma, grandpa, mom, dad and 12 ,10 and 9 year olds.  We know nothing about this timeshare. What do you suggest we request.
> 
> We appreciate your help.
> Mindy






If you request 5000 or 5100 then you'll not only have the newest buildings, but you'll have a pool and exercise room in your backyard, as well as some BBQ grills    

What are the dates you'll be there?



.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 6, 2013)

My DD is checking in tomorrow I requested any bldg from the 38xx - 50xx excluding the 46xx & 47xx bldgs 

Almost every room has a great view and are the newest in the resort. (The 4800- 5100 bldgs just opened last year.)


----------



## enma (Apr 6, 2013)

I was there with my teenager son, his friend and my niece few weeks ago for spring break. Requested 1. ocean view 2. high floor 3. close to the main building. Got building 2600, 3. floor corner unit with an ocean view close to the main building, pool and teen lounge. Activity center was downstairs of the building where we rented bikes. When I go back will request 2600 building again, I was very happy with the location.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 8, 2013)

We were very happy with our second floor unit in the 3800 building.  Nice ocean view and the building is right next to the reception area of the resort.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 8, 2013)

Oooooh,   Hope our exchange comes through


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2013)

Heard from DD  they got the third floor of the 4300 bld.  

I'd take that room every time if I could.


----------



## Superchief (Apr 14, 2013)

*CA Spring Break in 2014*

Does anyone know the primary spring break dates for California schools in 2014? I may go to NCV on 4/13 but want to avoid their spring break. Easter is 4/20.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 14, 2013)

Spring break for CA schools is last week of Mar, it was 23-30th this year.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 14, 2013)

Our school district has the week before Easter off in 2014, but it varies by district.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 14, 2013)

Will your school district's Spring Break coincide with Easter next year?

This thread in the TUG Lounge may be helpful.  As well, with a search you might find related threads in the separate region TUG forums.


----------



## Superchief (Apr 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Will your school district's Spring Break coincide with Easter next year?
> 
> This thread in the TUG Lounge may be helpful.  As well, with a search you might find related threads in the separate region TUG forums.



Thanks. This was very helpful. I hadn't visited this section in TUG previously. It appears many schools will be off that week, so I may consider the first or last weeks of April.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 15, 2013)

*NCV in May....*



TheTimeTraveler said:


> If you request 5000 or 5100 then you'll not only have the newest buildings, but you'll have a pool and exercise room in your backyard, as well as some BBQ grills
> 
> What are the dates you'll be there?
> 
> .


Thanks for the advice. BBQ is in the plans

We'll be down there 5/5-11 and didn't know the layout. 
I'm going with your recc's and  "requesting" the 5xxx or 3600 bldg,  high floor, ocean view buildings.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm following this thread closely as we'll be there 7/6 - 7/13 and hope to get a room with a nice view. We own 2 weeks so hopefully that gets us some pull.   I'm thinking high floor 5100 building.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 17, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm following this thread closely as we'll be there 7/6 - 7/13 and hope to get a room with a nice view. We own 2 weeks so hopefully that gets us some pull.   I'm thinking high floor 5100 building.


The 5100 bldg is turned toward the upper pool and will not have a good view of the ocean. The 5000 bldg will not have a view of the pool but have a great view of the ocean. the 48xx & 49xx bldgs will have great ocean views from any floor but be a little ways from the pool.


----------



## ROCKJenkins (Apr 20, 2013)

*Where's the *BEST*  locations at Newport Coast Vilas*

Hi,

Going to Newport Coast Vilas in May for a week vist to Disneyland, California with the Grandchildren.  

Marriot has sent me a preference form to fill-out and send back to them. 

Was wondering what unit I should asked to stay in?  

Like to be close to the swimming pool for the kids and yet have a view of the ocean.

Thanks,

Rock Jenkins


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2013)

Check out this thead.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190187


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking at the resort map I'm wondering why none of the 1000 - 2000 series building are mentioned as good oceanviews. Am I wrong that they are the closest to the ocean?

I have a renter who stayed in 3rd floor 4100 and said the view was outstanding but all the 1000-2000 buildings look to be in even closer position to the beach. Is that inaccurate?


----------



## brigechols (Jun 12, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Looking at the resort map I'm wondering why none of the 1000 - 2000 series building are mentioned as good oceanviews. Am I wrong that they are the closest to the ocean?
> 
> I have a renter who stayed in 3rd floor 4100 and said the view was outstanding but all the 1000-2000 buildings look to be in even closer position to the beach. Is that inaccurate?



Yes, buildings 1000, 1100, 1200, 2700, 2800, etc are closer to the beach; however, I think some of those buildings consist of two or three floors at most and the views are compromised by the foliage.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2013)

We just got back from the resort on Saturday.  We had two units, #3914 and #3913.  Building 39 is great, even from the first floor.  We had a nice ocean view, grass and path in front of the lanai, and lots of little bunnies in the bushes along the walkway.  It was a nice location.  

Our only complaint would be some noise above us at times.  We could hear footsteps and rolling noises, like suitcases rolling around.  Annoying when it's 11 PM.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 12, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Looking at the resort map I'm wondering why none of the 1000 - 2000 series building are mentioned as good oceanviews. Am I wrong that they are the closest to the ocean?
> 
> I have a renter who stayed in 3rd floor 4100 and said the view was outstanding but all the 1000-2000 buildings look to be in even closer position to the beach. Is that inaccurate?


  We were in building 1000 once on a 1st floor unit.  It was an end unit so we got an extra window in the master bedroom so it was nice.  But the worst part was there was a cement wall used as a railing around the patio/deck area.  It was about 5 ft tall.  So, if I stand on my tippy toes I could see a tiny sliver of the ocean.  Totally not worth it and it felt like living in an apartment.  Plus, when you sat down at patio chairs all you saw was a cement wall.  I was really disappointed.  Also, I don't think the higher floors got a better view as there was a lot of foilage.  The next time we came we got a 1st floor unit again but in building 4000 and we could see the ocean.  Great unit.  We traded in both times during peak season weeks so we weren't expecting the "best" rooms.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 12, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Looking at the resort map I'm wondering why none of the 1000 - 2000 series building are mentioned as good oceanviews. Am I wrong that they are the closest to the ocean?
> 
> I have a renter who stayed in 3rd floor 4100 and said the view was outstanding but all the 1000-2000 buildings look to be in even closer position to the beach. Is that inaccurate?



I've stayed in that section twice, both buildings were just 2 stories. The first time we were on the bottom floor (1900 or 2000?) and then later on the 2nd floor (1500). I was moved from the 1st building because our unit was in terrible shape. 

You walk down the stairs (I think there was also an elevator?) to get to the 1st floor. We didn't have a view in either unit. They looked into heavy foliage and the golf course was beyond that. We couldn't see the ocean or highway between the resort & beach.

I wouldn't request that section because it is too low for ocean views. You need to be higher on the hillside to see the ocean at NCV.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 12, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> I've stayed in that section twice, both buildings were just 2 stories. The first time we were on the bottom floor (1900 or 2000?) and then later on the 2nd floor (1500). I was moved from the 1st building because our unit was in terrible shape.
> 
> You walk down the stairs (I think there was also an elevator?) to get to the 1st floor. We didn't have a view in either unit. They looked into heavy foliage and the golf course was beyond that. We couldn't see the ocean or highway between the resort & beach.
> 
> I wouldn't request that section because it is too low for ocean views. You need to be higher on the hillside to see the ocean at NCV.



I knew there had to be an explanation because I never saw anyone reference those as nice units.

Looking at the map 4000, 4100, 4200 look like great view units and that is what I just requested.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 12, 2013)

The 1xxx bldgs are all 2 story bldgs.  They are built along a fenced golf course and the golf course has hedge of trees just inside the fence. That means that most of the 12xx-19xx bldgs have little or no views.  ( the 1000 & 1100 bldg face a nice pool not the fence) 

The 2xxx bldgs all have views but the lower floors are partial blocked by the 1xxx bldgs. BUT the third & fourth floors have great views. 

hope this helps


----------



## b2bailey (Jun 14, 2013)

*3200 Building?*

I just learned we are confirmed into 3200 with an ocean view. That Building concerns me because it is above the parking lot. Does anyone have personal experience with that location? I expressed concern over noise of cars entering garage and the person said they haven't received any complaints.

On the bright side...parking would be convenient.

Thanks in advance.

Bonnie


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 26, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I knew there had to be an explanation because I never saw anyone reference those as nice units.
> 
> Looking at the map 4000, 4100, 4200 look like great view units and that is what I just requested.



So I heard from Marriott about my room placement. Below is the note I received.  I'm alittle concerned about being on the first floor but she seems to suggest the view will be good so I accepted.

_Hello,



I do have you in one of your requested buildings with an ocean view.  If you want to be off the first floor, you will probably lose that building and the ocean view.  You are in one of the most sought after buildings and you have one of the limited ocean views we have._


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 26, 2013)

There are several NCV buildings where every first floor villa has an unrestricted view of the ocean. Another plus is these can be very convenient to the grills!


----------



## tropical1 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you are in 4000, 4100 or 4200 the first floor should be fine.  There is nothing in front of you.

Susan


----------



## applegirl (Jun 27, 2013)

Ncv is a very hilly, terraced property. We like to stay in the 2400 building because it's right next to check-in and the pool. No walking stairs. The first floor rooms however do not have views.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 27, 2013)

TROPICAL1 said:


> If you are in 4000, 4100 or 4200 the first floor should be fine.  There is nothing in front of you.
> 
> Susan



This is good to know. Very excited about our 1st trip to NCV.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't recall if they've re-done the 3500 building yet but it, top floor anyway, provided a commanding view of the resort and ocean when we got moved there due to the 'thundering herd' above us in the 2400 building a number of years ago. At that time, 3543, view pictured here, was a smoking villa but we would take anything to get away from the shaking chandelier, et. al. The days of smoking villas at NCV are long gone and I trust the 3500 has received one or two soft refurbishments.

I've only stayed in the 4000-4200 building area once and would concur there are generally great views there. I generally refuse to stay on units other than top floor simply because of long experience (nearly ten years now) of the noise potential due to the insufficient noise/vibration damping in construction used there.

If things haven't changed since when I stayed down in the 1000-1100 area last,  no real views but it's the shortest walk (IIRC we always took the fire lane) to NC Drive and down to the state park across PCH.

The higher numbered buildings are newer; however, most of the earlier villas have gone through at least one refurbishment, in some cases two, a hard and a soft one, so may be in equal or better condition. Generally, if the building has two floors above street level, one walks the stairs. If more, elevator or stairs. As an example, that picture I shared above, villa 3543, is building 3500, floor 4, villa 3.


----------



## kjd (Jun 29, 2013)

Just stayed in 4600 on third floor last month.  View of golf hole and Pacific ocean.  Gas grill right next to building. It's away from the busiest part of the resort (if you like that).  Parking is better too, less traffic.  Convenient side exit to Newport Coast Drive.


----------



## NKN (Jun 29, 2013)

I've never been to Newport, but hope to some day.  I was looking at the resort map and the resort appears much larger than expected.  Sort of like Cypress Harbor in Orlando.  From the pix I've seen, it looks like the topography generally slopes from east to west (vs flat)...is that a correct assumption? So would the buildings that are higher up and at the back, have the better views?


----------



## camachinist (Jun 29, 2013)

> From the pix I've seen, it looks like the topography generally slopes from east to west (vs flat)...is that a correct assumption?



Generally, if one is facing the ocean on Newport Coast Drive overlooking the resort, with the higher numbered villas to one's left and lower numbered ones to one's right, the villas left and closest to one and highest in number will be highest elevation, and lower and right will be lower in elevation. NCD, which runs tangential to PCH, climbs in two directions, both along the length of the resort and away from the ocean. As example, the Villa Marino area (1100-1125) are among the lowest in elevation at the resort, being 'down the hill' along NCD. They are also closest to PCH (Hwy 1). 

One can get a general overview of the resort's topography from this high resolution aerial picture from an ocean perspective early in the building process, circa 2002.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok having just returned from NCV and really checking out the property I'd say for my money the best units are the 3800 and 3900 building where I believe even 1st floors will have a good oceanview, and these buildings are also closest to the main pool and fitness center.

We were actually in a 4th floor 4300 building which had magnificent OV but a little further from pool and fitness center.



I actually took some video about the views and will post on youtube once I get around to it.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 15, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Ok having just returned from NCV and really checking out the property I'd say for my money the best units are the 3800 and 3900 building where I believe even 1st floors will have a good oceanview, and these buildings are also closest to the main pool and fitness center.
> 
> We were actually in a 4th floor 4300 building which had magnificent OV but a little further from pool and fitness center.
> 
> ...


We had a good ocean view on the first floor of the 4300 building (unit 4311).


----------



## NboroGirl (Jul 15, 2013)

We recently stayed in bldg 3600 and had magnificent ocean views.  As an added bonus, we also had a great pool view (of the main pools) and were also in the main building with the lobby, fitness center, Marketplace, etc.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 16, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Ok having just returned from NCV and really checking out the property I'd say for my money the best units are the 3800 and 3900 building where I believe even 1st floors will have a good oceanview, and these buildings are also closest to the main pool and fitness center.


While true, these units overlook the main park and sometimes the noise from the park can be a little distracting from the relaxed atmosphere


----------

